# Drama on the Guadalupe



## PuddlePirate (Feb 7, 2005)

Out fishing the North Fork in my Kayak one afternoon. Diamondback water snake with it's prey - channel catfish.


----------



## PuddlePirate (Feb 7, 2005)

More Guadalupe scenes


----------



## 98aggie77566 (Jul 7, 2009)

Wow...those are awesome pics!!!


----------



## Law Dog (Jul 27, 2010)

Awesome pics!!


----------



## The Machine (Jun 4, 2007)

very nice


----------



## stargazer (May 24, 2004)

Really like the first one of the little falls. Very nice.


----------



## griz (Jan 9, 2006)

*Nice*

Nice shots especially like the waterfall.

Griz


----------

